

Show HN: Full Bleed Images  - rajbala
http://blog.perspect.co/post/69520029422/full-bleed-images

======
nodata
Two questions: comparison to jquery supersized? How does it handle portrait
photos?

~~~
rajbala
I know of jQuery Supersized, but don't know details about it.

My app tries to balance landscape and portrait photographs by centering them
in the viewport.

Portrait photographs will look great full screen on a phone for instance when
viewing in portrait mode, but not so great on desktops where the view is
landscape.

